# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خیلی داوغونم ترازم بالا نمیاد

## doctor 95

سلام فارغ تحصیلم ترازای قلمچیم بین 4500-4400 تیغیر  نمیکنه برای ازمون 6 آزر  برنامه ریزی کرده بوذم روزی  7-9 درس  میخوندم ولی بازم نتیجه نگرفتم ترازم همون موند خیلی داغونم قلمچی انگیزمو  از بین برد اه منابع کامل دارم خوب نست میزنم مثلا برای این ازمون 2 فصل 3 و4 زیست پیش خوب خوندم اول کتاب بعد جزوه  بعد تست الگو ولی باز نتیجه نگرفتم اه

----------


## lily7

عجله ای برای تموم کردن یه مبحث نداشته باش , شاید به خاطر اینکه یه مبحث رو تموم کنی و به آزمون برسی کیفیت درس خوندنت پایین اومده .

----------


## rez657

125
داداش بی خیال قلم چی من خودم دیگه باهاش پیش نمیرم فقط دویدن هست یاد بگیر قشنگ یه مبحثو بخون لحش کن ن تند تند با حوصله خودت ارتباط مفهوم هارو تحلیل کن کنکور مهمه ن تراز قلم چی !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AmirAria

سلام 
کیفیت خوندن هم مهمه 
نه فقط بالا رفتن ساعت مطالعه 
نیازی نیست که به همه سر فصل ها برسید چون ایستگاه های جبرانی به اندازه کافی هستن تو برنامه 
مبحث رو خوب بفهمید .
در ضمن بعد هر آزمون تحلیل آزمون و هدف گزاری چند از ده رو برای آزمون بعد حتما انجام بدید .

----------


## April

کمیت مهم نیست مهم کیفیته شاید شما تو 7-9 ساعتی ک درس میخونه همش مفید نباشه برات یعنی هی حواست پرت بشه و...
شما برای هر ساعتی که برای هر درس میزاری تعیین کن چند تا تست میتونی بزنی مثلا زیست کامل کتابو میخونی یک ساعت وقت بزار برای تست که تو این 1 ساعت نیم ساعت تست نیم ساعت چک کردن یعنی حدود 20-30 تست باید بزنی بعد چک کن و کامل همه سوالا رو بررسی کن و با کتاب تطبیق بده 
برای بقیه درسا هم همینطور ولی مضربی کار کن یعنی وقتی قراره برای یه فصلی که خوندی تست بزنی نیا بیستا تست از یه مبحث بزن  مثلا فیزیک سینماتیکو میخونی بیست تا سوال انتخاب کن از مبحث های مختلف:سرعت با شتاب ثابت،سرعت ثابت،سقوط ازادو..البته میتونین برا چک کردن کمتر وقت بزارید 40 دقیقه تست 20 دقیقه چک کردن

----------


## *Yousef*

من هم یکسال قلمچی مثل شما بودم و یکسالم به نابودی رفت, برنامه ی قلمچی برای همه مناسب نیست.

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

قلمچی برای 3 دسته خوبه :
1- کسی که حداقل از تابستون بعد از امتحان نهایی سال سوم شروع کرده بره قلمچی 
2- کل سال ها همه چی رو بکوب خونده و از تابستان قبل از شروع سال تحصیلی جدید که کنکور داره بره قلمچی 
3- کسی بخواد اون چنتا آزمون جامع آخر سال رو برای جمع بندی مطالبی که خودش خونده بده ! 
پ.ن : میدونم اون 2 تای اولی زمانشون شبیه همه ولی تفاوتش اینه دومی فارغ ها هم لحاظ شدن !
اگر کسی از دسته بالا نیست گوش بکنه و نره قلمچی اصلا ! خودش میفهمه که بهتره  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## doctor 95

مرسی.نظرات همتون خوندم خوب بهره میگیرم. کاش یکیی بچه درس خون بود  که قلمچی هم باشه /باهاش پیش می رفتم اینطوری انگیزه بیشتر میشد.مرسی دوستان

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام فارغ تحصیلم ترازای قلمچیم بین 4500-4400 تیغیر  نمیکنه برای ازمون 6 آزر  برنامه ریزی کرده بوذم روزی  7-9 درس  میخوندم ولی بازم نتیجه نگرفتم ترازم همون موند خیلی داغونم قلمچی انگیزمو  از بین برد اه منابع کامل دارم خوب نست میزنم مثلا برای این ازمون 2 فصل 3 و4 زیست پیش خوب خوندم اول کتاب بعد جزوه  بعد تست الگو ولی باز نتیجه نگرفتم اه


سلام دوست عزیز
ایا بعد از هرازمون تحلیل میکنی ازمونی رو که دادیو؟؟؟
ببینی کجا ها نقاط قوت داشتی و کجا نقطه ضعف؟؟؟

----------


## doctor 95

اره داداش اشتباه هم اینه که شک دا رو هم رو میزنم

----------


## Mr.Dr

شیمی و زیست رو بیار بالا، تراز کیلویی میاره  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

زبان درصدش مفته بکشش بالا

----------


## Hellion

> زبان درصدش مفته بکشش بالا


برای همه مفته و ترازش هم خیلی پایینه بالا نزنیش بدبخت میشی بزنی هم فرقی به حالت نمیکنه شاید 20 30 تراز

----------


## doctor 95

میانگین عمومیام 50 میزنم به جز عربی ولی اختصاصیا هر چی زیست میخونم بدتر میشم

----------


## Hellion

> میانگین عمومیام 50 میزنم به جز عربی ولی اختصاصیا هر چی زیست میخونم بدتر میشم


چاییتو عوض کن ... منظروم اینه که روشتو عوض کن تا یه نتیجه بگیری وقتی نتیجه گرفتی با اون روش برو جلو

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام فارغ تحصیلم ترازای قلمچیم بین 4500-4400 تیغیر  نمیکنه برای ازمون 6 آزر  برنامه ریزی کرده بوذم روزی  7-9 درس  میخوندم ولی بازم نتیجه نگرفتم ترازم همون موند خیلی داغونم قلمچی انگیزمو  از بین برد اه منابع کامل دارم خوب نست میزنم مثلا برای این ازمون 2 فصل 3 و4 زیست پیش خوب خوندم اول کتاب بعد جزوه  بعد تست الگو ولی باز نتیجه نگرفتم اه


برای بالا بردن تراز قلم چی باید ریشه مشکات رو پیدا کرد...بعد آزمون مشخصه که چه سوالاتی رو نتونستید جواب بدید...اونا رو بررسی کنید حتما و جاهایی که مشکل دارید رو برطرفش کنید...عجله هم برا خوندن نداشته باشید

----------


## ciiiin

سلام دقیقا این مساله برای من که بعداز 6سال دارم دوباره کنکور میدم مشکل سازشده بود ولی اول اینکه اصلا خودتودرگیراین نکن که همه بودجه بندی زیست آزمون و تموم کنی 

چون استرس تموم نشدنه باعث میشه همه چی بدترشه وخودت واذیت این موضوع نکن که چرا اینقدر خوندم نشد,فقط سعی کن تا قبل عید به کیفیت خوب برسی و تموم کنی زیستو

بعدم درباره آزمون منم وقتی دیدم نمیرسم گفتم بی خیال شم ولی اصلاکارخوبی نکردم چون همون فشارآزمون باعث میشد بیشتر به خودم بیام که دوباره از آزمون بعدی میرم.

----------


## daniad

پارسال خیلی از دوستای من اینطوری از میدون بدر شدن 
میدیون ترازشون بالا نمیاد کلا نا امید میشدن ادامه نمیدادن 
ولی مشکل اینه که شما یه سری چیزا رو در نظر نمیگیرید
تراز به فقط به خوندن اون دو هفته بستگی نداره یعنی چیزی نیست که دو هفته سفت بخونی و انتظار داشته باشی ترازت یهو کلی بیاد بالا 
باید اینو در نظر بگیری که این سیر تدریجیه و اگه کارتو درست انجام بدی و خوب بخونی میتونی چند ماه بعد مثلا به ۶۵۰۰ برسی نه اینکه الان فقط یه آزمون خوب بخونی بعد دوباره شل کنی 
کسایی که ترازشون بالاست بلا استثنا از قبل خوب میخوندن و الان نتیجشو میبینن نمیشه تو شروع مسیر انتظار زیاد داشت
آزمونو تحلیل کن ببین مشکل اصلیت کجاست ؟ مثلا سوالا رو نصفه نیمه بلدی ؟ 
در اون صورت باید بجا اینکه خیلی بخونی ولی بی کیفیت یه مبحثو در حد ۱۰۰ بخونی

----------


## K0nkurii1111

مفهومو عمیق که یاد گرفتی باید زیاد تست بزنی  (البته با برنامه ریزی صحیح)چون هی اشتباهاتو میبینی و تسلطت بیشتر میشه تنها راه افزایش درصد همینه

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> مفهومو عمیق که یاد گرفتی باید زیاد تست بزنی  (البته با برنامه ریزی صحیح)چون هی اشتباهاتو میبینی و تسلطت بیشتر میشه تنها راه افزایش درصد همینه


شما هم انگار خوب یاد گرفتین هان!؟ :Yahoo (83): 
به خاطر حرفای ماهاست ؟ منظورم اینه مشکل استرس تو تست که داشتین رو رفع کردین ب سلامتی ؟!

----------


## dorsa20

> میانگین عمومیام 50 میزنم به جز عربی ولی اختصاصیا هر چی زیست میخونم بدتر میشم


اصلا مدل زیسته این....

----------


## MEHRD@D

> سلام فارغ تحصیلم ترازای قلمچیم بین 4500-4400 تیغیر  نمیکنه برای ازمون 6 آزر  برنامه ریزی کرده بوذم روزی  7-9 درس  میخوندم ولی بازم نتیجه نگرفتم ترازم همون موند خیلی داغونم قلمچی انگیزمو  از بین برد اه منابع کامل دارم خوب نست میزنم مثلا برای این ازمون 2 فصل 3 و4 زیست پیش خوب خوندم اول کتاب بعد جزوه  بعد تست الگو ولی باز نتیجه نگرفتم اه



سلام :))
لینکارو ببینید، نخواستم دوباره‌تایپی شه!!

عدم بیشرفت در زیست ... !!! لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
سوال راجب جمع بندی زیست(دوستانی که یه بار کنکور دادن راهنمایی کنن!!)
راهنمایی در مورد شرکت در کنکور تجربی

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> شما هم انگار خوب یاد گرفتین هان!؟
> به خاطر حرفای ماهاست ؟ منظورم اینه مشکل استرس تو تست که داشتین رو رفع کردین ب سلامتی ؟!


خوب یادگرفتم :Yahoo (4): بله خیلی ممنون

----------


## راحیل

خب این میتونه دلایل متعددی داشته باشه که اولین دلیلش عدم انتخاب منابع صحیح و باکیفیت و یا پراکندگی و تعدد منابعتون هست! و یا عدم برنامه ریزی صحیح و تست زنی زیاد! 
و یا دلایل دیگر مثل عدم تمرکز... انجام کارهای دیگه همزمان با مطالعه! مثلا" چک کردن تلفن همراه،گفتگو با دوستان،رقابت با دوستان،خواب آلودگی حین درس،روش مطالعاتی نادرست! اینها همه و همه میتونن باعث عدم پیشرفتت بشن.... حتی وجود 1 موردش! درضمن کیفیت خوندن مهمه نه زمان مطالعه.. سعی کن زمان مطالعه گوشیت رو تو کمد بذاری،یا جایی که پیشت نباشه و بهش دسترسی نداشته باشی و روی سایلنت یا خاموش! از حاشیه های کنکور خودداری کن! ولی بنظرمن منابع شما ایراد داره... برای مثال طبق نظر رتبه های برتر سال گذشته درهمین انجمن که یک پست تحت عنوان معرفی بهترین منابع رشته های مختلف رو گذاشته بودن رو عنوان می کنم..امیدوارم مشکلتون برطرف بشه ؛
ببین در درجه اول اگه نمیتونی کامل سرفصلهای آزمون رو مطالعه کنی اصلا" آزمون نده!!!!! و برای دوران جمع بندی آزمون بده و فقط یک سوم مطالعه و دو سوم تست بزن!!!!
اما منابع:
منابع میبایست حتما" ویرایش جدید باشن بخصوص دروس اختصاصی...اگه بامنابعت نتیجه نگرفتی لزومی نداره بازم بااونها پیش بری!!!! ضمنا" ازدیویدی هم استفاده نکن من و دوستانم تجربشو داریم..همش تبلیغاته و برای همه مباحث و.. کاربردی نیست و یک جور ریسکه! 
مثلا" برای درس زیست اصلا" کتاب خیلی سبز خوب نیست و سطح متوسط و درحد مدرسه رو داره ..تستهاشم استاندارد نیستن... برا آموزش : فقط همایش نشردریافت عمارلو خوبه یا فاگوزیست و یا یک کلاس باکیفیت خوبه.. تست: الگو.
و یا برای درسی مثل شیمی: مبتکران یا خیلی سبز خوبه...ولی اگر بازهم متوجه مباحث نشدی حتما" حتی برای چندمبحث پرتست هم که شده یک کلاس خوب باکیفیت برو..
فیزیک: فقط معجزه فیزیک مهروماه مولف:پارنچ... که اول تشریحی توضیح داده بعد مفهومی و تکنیکی و کاربردی! مثلا" دردیویدیهای موجود دربازار تنها بعضی تکنیکهای این کتاب رو توضیح دادن اون هم سطح پایین!!!! و یا کلاس های استاد محمدهادی طلوعی یا برخی جزواتش که دراینترنت موجود هست مثل گرما،فشار و... خاصیت دیگراین کتاب اینه که کم حجم و کامل هست و بنظرم چون اول مباحثو بصورت تشریحی توضیح داده اگرم پایت ضعیف باشه تقویت میشه و بعد میره سراغ تکنیک و حل مثال و....
ریاضی: فقط یک کلاس آموزشی خوب میتونه نیازآموزشیت رو برطرف بکنه چون نیازبه پرسش و پاسخ و رفع اشکال داره...درحال حاضرتنها کتاب و جزوات خوب دراین درس کتب اندیشه فائق رضوی خوب هستن و کلاسهای موسسه هدف و جزوات موسسه هدف تهران ایشون...
دین و زندگی: گاج نقره ای ... یا آیات و نکات گاج و یا جمع بندی مهروماه...همه دریک سطح ان..کلاسهای استاد کریمی استاد دانشگاه شهیدبهشتی قبلا" درموسسه گزینه2 دیویدی داشت الآن هم با آفبا همکاری میکنه.

ادبیات: جامع 5گنج مهروماه عالیه...یا جمع بندی مهروماه و ازهمه بهتر همایش های نشردریافت هامون سبطی.
زبان: گاج نقره ای....لغات اندیشه فائق چون هم خانواده ها و...رم اوورده .. و دیگرمنابع.
عربی: گاج نقره ای ماهینی ..دیویدی گاج ماهینی 15ت بیشتر نیست عاااالیه و کم حجم و مفید...یا دیویدی جمع بندی استاد مصطفی آزاده.فقط جمع بندیش کمه و مفید! بقیه دیویدی ها پرحجم! و بی کیفیتن....هرچند دیویدیهای موسسه آفبا که زیرنظر دانشگاه شهیدبهشتی هست،برای بعضی دروس و مباحثی که واقعا" ضعف داری خوبن مثل ژنتیک یا زیست عمارلو..شیمی مصلایی و بابایی.. دینی کریمی.. بقیه مباحث رم میتونی ازنمونه های سایت آفبا نگاه کنی.. ولی نیازآموزشیت با همین کتابها هم کامل برطرف میشه و نیازی به تلف کردن وقت و هزینت برا دیویدی نیست مگر بعضی مباحث که کم حجم باشن و پرتست و برسی نگاه کنی و واقعا" دراونها ضعف داشته باشی..موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------

